# August 15, 2008



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

August 15, 2008 our beautiful son was born. He was so wanted and loved. We didn't know it at the time but his umbilical cord and placenta had problems that during birth caused the cord to tear and he lost most of his blood. At the end of my labor among many different signs that something was wrong, his heart rate dropped. It became an emergency and when he was born the damage had been done.

The NICU team did all they could but his little body just couldn't continue fighting. He died 12 hours later peacefully in my arms.

Tomorrow would have been his 1st birthday. Sunday, the 16th is his deathversary (is there a "good" word for this??).

While I should have been planning a b-day party instead we are planning a balloon release with family to honor his memory.

I just wanted to honor the dates this weekend. Please keep us in your thoughts as we move past this threshold.


----------



## jtrt (Feb 25, 2009)

I am so sorry, momma.







I am relatively new here so please forgive if this is common knowledge, but may I know his name?

Amy


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so very sorry. You and your precious little boy (along with the rest of your family) are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ladyjools (May 25, 2009)

((((((((hugs)))))))))))
you will be in my throughts

Jools


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Remembering your little boy and holding his family close in my thoughts these momentous days.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

wow, a year. you made it a year. many hugs and much love to you. i'll keep you in my thoughts all weekend, hon.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Happy birthday


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

You're in my thoughts, mama.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh, mama. My heart goes out to you today.







You're in my thoughts.





















:


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll be thinking about your family this weekend..


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Thinking of you


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

Remembering your precious son. May you have peace and courage this weekend.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Thinking of you and your precious son on his birthday today


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:

Tomorrow would have been his 1st birthday. Sunday, the 16th is his deathversary (is there a "good" word for this??).
No... there isn't a good word... they all suck
















... remembering your little boy with you... I wish, too, that you were lighting candles on his cake instead of in his memory. Much







: to you...


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Chesire, you and your little boy are in my thoughts
this weekend of his birth/angelversary.







much loved son







:


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

sending thoughts of healing love and light to you and your family















your beloved son







:
i am so sorry he isn't here with you today


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

I've thought about you, your son, and what you both went through during the time during and after his birth alot since I joined MDC and you shared your story with me... Lots of love and thoughts of peace and strength coming your way....


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

hmmm. I'll be thinking about you all.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Cheshire (((HUGS))) I remember when you came on here to tell us. I hate it that babies still die. I'll be thinking about you this weekend and your family.

One lady whose blog I read calls it "dirth" (death/birth)


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Holding you and your precious son in my heart today


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Thinking of you, Cheshire, and all the could have been moments I'm sure you have every day.


----------

